

How would you run your company? - senthilnambi

Its such a simple question I've asked to many people and yet gotten blank stares or simplistic answers. Figured, you guys would give me much better answers. Before I started my own projects, I had many ideas, but then reality hit me and I'm struggling with even my basic ideas. What about you guys?
======
DanielStraight
What do you mean precisely? I can think of two totally different ways to take
this.

One, how, physically, would you go about running a company? What would you do?
Would you hire people or contract out work? Would you get office space or work
out of your house?

Two, how would you develop your company's culture? What kind of expectations
and rules would you have? How would you treat employees? What would the chain
of command look like?

~~~
senthilnambi
Its your company it doesn't really matter. But I suppose I was leaning towards
more toward second option.

~~~
DanielStraight
Then I would say basically like the company I work for is run. The most
fundamental idea (in my mind at least) being that employees are expected to be
self-managed and are trusted with that task. Employees do what they know they
should be doing and management lets them do it.

------
ewams
Follow the Golden Rule.

